# The scouse vasectomy



## bev (Apr 3, 2009)

After having their 11th child, a Liverpool couple decided that was enough as the social wouldn't buy them a bigger bed and they weren't strong enough to nick one. 

The husband went to his doctor and told him that he and his wife didn't want to have any more children. 

The doctor told him there was a procedure called a vasectomy that would fix the problem but it was expensive. A less costly alternative was to go home, get a firework, light it, put it in a beer can, then hold the can up to his ear and count to 10. 

The Scouser said to the doctor, 'I may not be the smartest guy in the world, but I don't see how putting a firework in a beer can next to my ear is going to help me.' 

'Trust me, it will do the job', said the doctor. 

So the man went home, lit a banger and put it in a beer can. He held the can up to his ear and began to count: '1, 2, 3, 4, 5,' at which point he paused, placed the beer can between his legs so he could continue counting on his other hand... 

This procedure also works in Birmingham, parts of Essex, Cornwall, Sunderland, Wigan, East Sussex, Aberdeen and anywhere in Ireland.



 Bev


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2009)

Naughty!


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 3, 2009)

Ouch ..... made my eyes water and I'm female!


----------



## Donald (Apr 3, 2009)

ouch that would make your eye's water


----------



## Einstein (Apr 4, 2009)

The real scouse vasectomy involves two house bricks - watch your thumbs, it doesn't half hurt


----------



## Copepod (Apr 4, 2009)

*vasectomy advice*

My mum used to work at a vasectomy clinic when I was a child, and it's only in later life that I realised that most 5 year olds don't know what a vasectomy is or why it's done... She told us to tell anyone we knew considering a vasectomy two extra bits of advice (1) don't travel by motorbike or bicycle on the way home or for a few days after the procedure, and (2) don't pick up your toddler for a few days afterwards, as they will inevitably kick you in the groin and it will hurt you more than usual!


----------

